# first shot of the year ,thanks to tanasi bows



## whossbows (Sep 27, 2011)

dont have much to say about this hunt,i was in my stand for about 2 minutes,then i lit up the sky with that glow nock,need not to say anymore,,,,,,thanks joe for a nice bow,tanasi warrior


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2011)

Now that's just awesome!!! Congratulations sir!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice!! She's on fire!


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 27, 2011)

I think that is called a red arrow right there... Congrats!! 

Backstraps!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 27, 2011)

Great job


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 27, 2011)

I like that light.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh wow!


----------



## jhamilt (Sep 27, 2011)

Great shot! congrats


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 27, 2011)

Way to go. Nice shot.


----------



## archerholic (Sep 27, 2011)

Excellent pic! Congrats!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 27, 2011)

Great shot Jeff Kirkland!!!!!!!!
One of these days I'm agonna have a bow like that!!!!!! Joe Darnell makes some fine killing sticks!!!!! critters up on the plateau better watch out!!!! Thunders acoming with a lighted nock in his hand!!!!!


----------



## Necedah (Sep 27, 2011)

Good shootin Jeff  

Dave


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats, Way to go


----------



## dpoole (Sep 28, 2011)

cingrat !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats. That's lighting em up. Need specs on bow, arrow and bh.mIKe


----------



## Tikki (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to Go!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 28, 2011)

Good deer Mr. Kirkland; congratulations! 
Fine shot.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 28, 2011)

Good Shootin


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 28, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## whossbows (Sep 28, 2011)

tanasi warrior by joe darnell,45lb@28 intrada 600 arrow with green  fred bear head,


----------



## Tanasi (Sep 28, 2011)

The last time Jeff and I shot together he was shooting so well I told him all he needed was a deer to walk out in front of him.  Obviously, one made that mistake.  Proud of you Jeff.  Thanks Jeff and Tomi for the kind words about the bow.  - Joe Darnell


----------



## Ellbow (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice kill, Nice bow!
Congrats!
El


----------



## gurn (Sep 29, 2011)

That nock looks ta be real good for helpin ya find your deer. Great shot.


----------

